# Hawaii Karate Museum.



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

http://museum.hikari.us/

Check out the old weapons:
http://museum.hikari.us/weapons/index.html

Newspaper story:
http://starbulletin.com/2005/06/24/news/story2.html


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 7, 2005)

The museum has been around for while now.  I learned about it a few years ago through Dragon Times (now Classical Fighting Arts).  The founder often contributes to the magazine.
Check the museum site often for updates and look for Goodin Senei's articles in the magazine.  This is the only martial arts magazine that I ever subscribed to. (I glance through others at Borders but this one I buy).


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

I saw it in the same magazine.


----------



## chinto (May 27, 2007)

wow cool site. had not known that that museum even existed.  very cool. thanks


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 27, 2007)

Yep, its been around for a long time...good site !


----------

